# Help required for France VLS-TS employee visa



## Patil.a58 (4 d ago)

Hello,
I am currently working in India and have signed a CDI with a French organization.
I have received the "autorisation de travail"
I am not eligible for "passeport talent" so I need to apply for "VLS-TS employee visa".
While filling the online visa application on france visas portal, I am not sure which option to to chose for VLS-TS employee visa, I can see passport talent options only.

Please help me with the correct option to choose for VLS-TS employee visa.
Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As I mentioned on the other thread - Professional work placement or Taking up of official duties.


----------

